# Snowbombing 2009'



## Guest (Feb 7, 2008)

hello mate... yeah i saw this too in the local paper.... the line up looks wicked!!!! me and a couple of mates from uk are planning on going next year


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

nice... any word on what resort they are planning? 

they do it in japan too.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

nah not yet... i'm keeping a watchful eye out for it.. not heard of the one in japan. you know what its called?


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

SNOWBOMBING JAPAN


----------



## junglecat1971 (Jan 14, 2008)

Yeah, looks kickazz, def keep me updated on this one for 09.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2008)

hell yeah, same here


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2008)

yeh, 2009 dates are up on the site now, 13th-19th april. a few of my mates go every year but im well up for '09. this year they had a fat dump just before apparantly! think they always have it in mayrhoffen, i know the next ones there. anyone else going then?


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

Please let the yen fall more, please let the yen fall more!

If I can swing it, I may be down. I'm huge in Japan you know


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm thinking about it for 2010 since I'll have the vacay time then.


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

Im up for anything post 09


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

i say we plan a japan meet way in advance


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Haha, travel time to Wolf Creek for the west coast meet is a inconvenient but people can prepare for a meet in Japan that is only a few months off :dunno:


----------



## SFshredder (Apr 8, 2008)

This looks pretty sweet but I have school so maybe the following year in 2010 I'll go.


----------

